# Case of cantwait-itis



## thomashton (Oct 28, 2008)

So, I have been looking at the Kindle for months and almost bought one last Thursday when I saw that Oprah would be featuring it. I thought there might be a discount so I waited a day and and saved $50.

I have been saying that this is a family Christmas presant, but it arrives on Friday and I can't wait. I've already purchase several books for both me and my wife to immediately download once turned on.

Tomorrow is our 12th anniversary. I am seriously considering turning this into an anniversary gift instead of a Christmas gift. Two months is probably just too long to wait.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Pretty sure you're going to decide it's not a 'family' gadget.  Might want to just go ahead and get a second one now.  

Ann


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

I agree with Ann, once it arrives you will be buying another one.

Linda


----------



## Susan B (Oct 27, 2008)

I believe it was Leslie who told me. "You should never have to share chocolate or your Kindle." I immediately took her advice and bought ny husband a Kindle. We've been happily married ever since!


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Susan B said:


> I believe it was Leslie who told me. "You should never have to share chocolate or your Kindle." I immediately took her advice and bought ny husband a Kindle. We've been happily married ever since!


Hahahaha, sometimes I am very wise! And what you said (if I said that) that is very true!

Tom Ashton, go for the anniversary and make it a pair. For Christmas, buy your wife a roll of paper towels. She'll understand.

Or maybe a box of Frango mints if you are really in the mood to splurge....LOL

L


----------



## cush (Oct 27, 2008)

Remember that the $50 Opra discount ends on Nov 1.  I assume you could get the discount on a second one.
I too thought my wife and i could share one.  She was so taken with hers, which allowed her to read again after a long dry spell, (physically limited) that I had to get one for myself within a week or so.  Susan B (my sis) learned the same thing, as she posts above.  Congrats- you and spouse will love yours.


----------



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)

I have cantwait-itis now.  Maybe Bob, the mailman, will bring it tomorrow


----------



## quickfics (Oct 27, 2008)

thomashton said:


> I've already purchase several books for both me and my wife to immediately download once turned on.


Oh, thomashton, you have made it so easy to reply with a vaguely ribald quip that you've sucked all the fun out of it. Maybe Teninx would like to take this one.

Congratulations on the Kindle and the anniversary. And I hope something gets turned on soon, because two months is far too long to wait.

Okay, I did it anyway.


----------



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)

I've got it bad!    I received my "Getting Started with Your New Amazon Kindle" e-mail from Amazon this evening.  So now I see why most everyone is naming their Kindle.  Gotta come up with a good one.  I hope it comes tomorrow or I'll die . . . a little.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Sandpiper said:


> I've got it bad!  I received my "Getting Started with Your New Amazon Kindle" e-mail from Amazon this evening. So now I see why most everyone is naming their Kindle. Gotta come up with a good one. I hope it comes tomorrow or I'll die . . . a little.


Keep us posted, will you, Sandpiper? I've said it before, I love the new arrival stories!

L


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

Sandpiper we will be waiting to hear the "arrival story" and the name. I think the reason we all love the arrival stories as Leslie quoted is because we get to relive our experience through someone esle. It was one of the best days of my life... that's a bold statement but yes it was. 

Linda


----------



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)

It WILL be here today.  Now I understand tracking info.  Shows my Kindle got to my local post office around 2:00 a.m. this morning.  It's almost here.  Bob, our mailman, delivers here around noon.


----------



## thomashton (Oct 28, 2008)

Anyone here familiar with the movie "A Christmas Story"? Remember when the father's "major award" showed up and he did a dance singing the song, "It came! It came! Hot Damn, it came!"?

That's how I feel right now. It came! It's charging right now. So excited. Not going to get much work done today. Fortunately it's the weekend.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Oh, I love that movie and yes, I remember that scene! Or how about Ralphie when he really did get the BB gun? LOL

Congrats, Thom...and you do know you can use your Kindle while charging, right?

L


----------



## AndrewD2 (Oct 30, 2008)

Well my wife and I bought one yesterday as our Christmas gift (getting a second at this time just isn't an option), luckily she doesn't read a whole lot and most of what she's reading I have in paperback until I do my next re-read to replace the old copies.  We paid for 1 day shipping, it got to the house about an hour ago ... and I'm at work   .  She decided not to play with it before she leaves for work so I'll have something to look forward to when I got out tonight (and after the 90 minute drive home).


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Congratulations, Andrew, and welcome!

Give us a full report after you get home, okay?

L


----------



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)

It JUST got here.  I haven't opened the box yet!!!


----------



## hazeldazel (Oct 30, 2008)

oh, i got the cantwait-itis soooo bad!  I've been dying for a kindle for months and months, and then i got a $500 bonus at work on Monday for being here 5 years.  I ordered it Monday night (thanks Oprah, btw) and even though the estimated ship date was November 3rd, it shipped on Wednesday!  Yay!  I checked the tracking order and it's coming from Richmond, CA (about two hours from my house)!  Double-yay!!!  So the estimated delivery date is November 4, but I'm really hoping it's delivered today.  It could happen, right?  I'm checking the track order button about every couple hours, and cursing the poor tracking information provided by USPS.  C'mon!  Deliver my Kindle!  Drive faster!    

It's going to be slow torture getting it and then having to wait for it to charge for a couple hours before I can start to play with it.  I guess I'll have to like, actually read the manual *gasp* or sumthing while I wait.


----------



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)

Hazel, today or tomorrow maybe.  Yesterday mine was a couple hours away.  When I checked tracking this morning, it showed it got to my local post office around 2:00 a.m.

Chalmette / Marie Laveau / Sundog is powering up now.  I haven't decided on which of the three names.  Whatever it's name -- it's here!


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Everyone...just so you know: you can use your Kindle while it's charging.

L


----------



## Mnemosyne (Oct 31, 2008)

Hi all! *waves*

Just a newbie here, and had to share my cantwait-itis story. I ordered my Kindle on Saturday, Oct. 25, and spent the next five days devouring any and everything Kindle-related I could find. I spent a great deal of time on Amazon's forum and lurking about here, too. I drove my hubby nuts talking about it (and he in turn drove me nuts whining "Why don't you just get a library card?   ), and emailed my mom like crazy with info about it. When it showed up on Wed. Oct. 29, I tore it out of the box, turned it on...and got very disappointed. Although I had full bars showing, I couldn't get it to connect and it kept freezing on me. I called up customer service yesterday to explain, and they were great. She apologized for the defective model and said she'd ship a new one. Then she apologized that she couldn't get one to me sooner than Tuesday due to the high volume right now. I was so bummed...5 more days of cantwait-itis. But I got home today and IT'S HERE! And in proper working order! I love Amazon! 

Uh, hate the cover. But I will be strong and hold off ordering a new one until the Oberon designs come out!

I was glad to find this forum, some of the Amazon folks are a little crazy. Looking forward to 'chatting' with ya!

Nemo


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Welcome, Nemo, glad to have you here!

And glad you finally have your Kindle in your hands!

L


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

Welcome Nemo! To all of you who are waiting or charging (Andrew, Sandpipper, Hazeldazel) please post what you think after you get your hands on your Kindle. Waiting for names too. Oh this is too much fun!!   No speeding on the way home Andrew!

Linda


----------



## Susan B (Oct 27, 2008)

Welcome to all of you new Kindlers. Not to be overly enthusiastic but this device will change your reading life! (Ok I was over enthusiastic but you'll see what I mean.)


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

Andew, Andrew are you home yet? We all have the canwait-itis to see what you think of your Kindle?

Linda


----------



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)

Ooooh!  I haven't quite decided on a permanent name yet.  Whoever s/he is -- I love him/her.  It?  I just got my first three books.  I already have them in paperback, but so what . . . .  I'd only started reading one of them.  One of them is kind of a large / thick paperback, so that one at least is better on Kindle.

Did I say -- I LOVE IT?!


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

I knew you would love it Sandpiper, probably won't hear much from you over the weekend. You'll be Kindling. By the way what are you reading?

Enjoy!
Linda


----------



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)

The book I am (was?) reading is _Love, Janis_ (Janis Joplin's bio by her sister). It's not available on Kindle.  The three I bought are _Island Wise_, _The Devil's Candy_, and _Chosen By a Horse_. Typical of me -- all non-fiction.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

*Society's Child*...the biography by Janis Ian...is very good. I read it on my Kindle and paid (gasp!) $16.01 for it. Yes, I went over the $9.99 threshold. But I wanted to read it so I bought it and I am glad I did. I haven't checked for a few weeks but the last time I looked, the price hadn't dropped.

ooops: edit: I just realized we are talking about different Janis's! Oh well, nevermind, but the one I read was good!

L


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

No word from Andrew... he is either engrossed in his Kindle that was waiting on him at home or stuck in traffic!

Linda


----------



## jdsmke (Oct 31, 2008)

I also have the worst case of cantwait-itis ... I chose 2 day shipping, but for some reason, Amazon has put my expected arrival date at Nov 5th or 6th.  I ordered it Thursday Oct 30th, so in theory, it should have shipped today, and should arrive on Monday.  I checked the status, and it did not ship yet, so if they don't ship until Monday, then yes indeed, it will arrive Wednesday ... why they would wait until Tuesday to ship is beyond me, except for the issue of lots of fresh orders thanks to Oprah plugging the product and trying to get them all out the door.

To paraphrase an old song: 'Docotor, doctor, give me some news, I got a bad case of ... wanting my kindle'.


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

I remember that song jdsmke! Yep waiting is torture but it will be worth it. Welcome to the klub.

Linda


----------



## hazeldazel (Oct 30, 2008)

argh, it didn't arrive on Friday so I'm hoping that it will arrive today so I don't have a horrible weekend waiting.  i almost wish it was coming from further away, it's so painful knowing how close it's coming from yet taking so long.  unless Amazon lied about it going out on the 29th, the package will have taken three days (30, 31, 1) to go from east S.F. bay to south S.F. bay and that's if IF it's delivered today.  gah.  snail mail indeed.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Keep us posted, Hazel!


----------



## hazeldazel (Oct 30, 2008)

arg - it still hasn't come!


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

hazeldazel said:


> arg - it still hasn't come!


Oh dear, you have my sympathies!


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

Hang in there hazeldazel... it will be worth the wait. Keep us posted.

Linda


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

I am still waiting... maybe Monday or Tuesday at the latest... STILL trying to convince hubby that I shouldn't have to wait until December 24 to open it! Any ideas on how to change his mind??  

Angela


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

tx_angel said:


> I am still waiting... maybe Monday or Tuesday at the latest... STILL trying to convince hubby that I shouldn't have to wait until December 24 to open it! Any ideas on how to change his mind??
> 
> Angela


Well of course it's still a Christmas present WHENEVER you open it! (Even the day BEFORE Christmas, which would be heresy in my family, LOL!)

Betsy


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

tx_angel said:


> I am still waiting... maybe Monday or Tuesday at the latest... STILL trying to convince hubby that I shouldn't have to wait until December 24 to open it! Any ideas on how to change his mind??
> 
> Angela


Tell him if he let's you open it now, all you'll expect from him on Christmas morning is a great big smile....

L


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

> Tell him if he let's you open it now, all you'll expect from him on Christmas morning is a great big smile....
> 
> L


LOL... I will try, but I really think he is enjoying teasing me about it!


----------



## CS (Nov 3, 2008)

I have a MAJOR case of this. I ordered it on the last day of the Oprah sale and I have to wait a MONTH for it to ship. So agonizing! LOL. And I know I'm going to make it even worse on myself by saving it for Christmas.   I'm a glutton for punishment, I guess.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

CS,

if postings here on the board are any indicator, you probably won't have to wait a month; from what I read, most people get theirs earlier than would be indicated by the expected ship date.  (I think Amazon is following smart business practice by making a conservative delivery promise, then beating it, which makes the customer very happy!)

Betsy


----------



## sandypeach (Oct 28, 2008)

Sorry I have been slack on posting, but my Kindle arrived on Friday afternoon and I have been engrossed in exploration and reading.  I even brought it to work with me today to "show off".  I am almost half-way through my second book (The General's Daughter and Hot Mahogany).

Man, this thing is great!


----------



## thomashton (Oct 28, 2008)

Haven't heard from me in a while, but I started this thread.

LOVE, LOVE, LOVE the Kindle. My wife and I have been fighting over it (diplomatically--she likes reading with the cover on, I take it off).

Those of you who mentioned that we will need two may be correct. This is especially true since I am leaving at the beginning of the year for 5 months with the Army. I don't see either of us going without for that long.

Already read a couple short stories by Dostoevsky, last two issues of Newsweek, a blog I follow, several chapters in a book about the first Thanksgiving, and several other things. I LOVE how you can easily switch between things, find new things, etc. I love this device.


----------



## Teach142 (Oct 28, 2008)

I am going through the cantwait-itis and the kindle is not even mine.  It's for my mother.  She gets it tomorrow.


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

Teach142 said:


> I am going through the cantwait-itis and the kindle is not even mine. It's for my mother. She gets it tomorrow.


I know how that it.... I bought my husband his several months ago, so he's had his since Spring and I've only had mine a week.... But I was so excited when his arrived. I got it all ready for him downloading a few books and newspapers before he got home....


----------



## jdsmke (Oct 31, 2008)

AAAARGH!  Is it wrong to stalk your kindle via the UPS tracking website?


----------



## Guest (Nov 3, 2008)

No, jdsmke, this is perfectly normal behavior for a soon to be Kindle owner. It is part of the bonding process. Have you set up content for your new friend via the Amazon site? It is a bit of diversion and very easy to explain. "I want to make sure there will be something for me to try out the Whispernet."


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

jdsmke said:


> AAAARGH! Is it wrong to stalk your kindle via the UPS tracking website?


Like Lucky said, this is perfectly normal. Acquiring content in advance is perfectly normal. Stalking these boards is perfectly normals. Giving up any pretense of doing real work is perfectly normal. And it doesn't get better, it gets worse, after your Kindle arrives.

L


----------



## SweetPea (Oct 27, 2008)

It's at my mom's house!!!

My Kindle was a joint Christmas present from my mom and my boyfriend.  Only my boyfriend spilled the beans...so I know my mom ordered it, and it is sitting at her house RIGHT NOW!!!  She's supposed to mail it (certified and insured, of course) to our house, but just hasn't gotten around to it yet.  And my boyfriend is afraid to push her too hard to get it mailed...he doesn't want her to know he can't keep a secret!  But it's mine to use as soon as it gets here, I can't mention it to mom, and have to act really excited when I see her at Christmas.  Which shouldn't be too hard, at all!!!  Now, if she would just mail it, already!


----------



## Teach142 (Oct 28, 2008)

My mom just called me and mentioned she was waiting for her kindle.  I had to tell her it wasn't comig until tomorrow.  She was disappointed.


----------



## jdsmke (Oct 31, 2008)

Yes, I have selectively picked four sample chapters, and I am about to look in the kindle store to see if there are any free books there.

No location updates yet.  Amazon tracking says shipped and left facility.  UPS tracking says Billing information received.  My stomach is turning flip flops and I am breathless with anticipation ... or is it an asthma attack?  Wait, I don't have asthma ... it is anticipation.  The boards are keeping me sane ... barely.


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

CS said:


> I have a MAJOR case of this. I ordered it on the last day of the Oprah sale and I have to wait a MONTH for it to ship. So agonizing! LOL. And I know I'm going to make it even worse on myself by saving it for Christmas.  I'm a glutton for punishment, I guess.


Hopefully it will ship earlier... mine did, now all I have to do is convince my hubby that it is OK for me to have it now rather than wait until Christmas!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

jdsmke said:


> Yes, I have selectively picked four sample chapters, and I am about to look in the kindle store to see if there are any free books there.
> 
> No location updates yet. Amazon tracking says shipped and left facility. UPS tracking says Billing information received. My stomach is turning flip flops and I am breathless with anticipation ... or is it an asthma attack? Wait, I don't have asthma ... it is anticipation. The boards are keeping me sane ... barely.


Bare in mind, that the billing information can be received up to 24 hours before it actually starts moving....hang in there!

Betsy


----------



## hazeldazel (Oct 30, 2008)

ARGHHHHHHHHHH!!!!1111one  It's *STILL* not here!  It's official, I hate the post office.    C'mon, 5 days to go from Richmond to San Jose?  I could drive there in an hour and a half, two hours tops.  wahhhh...  

On a happier note, I'm totally jazzed that an author I used to collect (I gave up cuz it was impossible to find her works) has a collection by MobiReference!  Yay!  26 of her books for under $5.00!  Now if I only had my Kindle...


----------



## CS (Nov 3, 2008)

hazeldazel said:


> On a happier note, I'm totally jazzed that an author I used to collect (I gave up cuz it was impossible to find her works) has a collection by MobiReference! Yay! 26 of her books for under $5.00! Now if I only had my Kindle...


Where can we find this MobiReference website? And not to burst your bubble, but if the books you're looking at has DRM "protection" outside of Amazon's, they may not work. Someone more experienced with the Kindle can chime in if I'm mistaken.


----------



## chynared21 (Oct 28, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> tx_angel said:
> 
> 
> > I am still waiting... maybe Monday or Tuesday at the latest... STILL trying to convince hubby that I shouldn't have to wait until December 24 to open it! Any ideas on how to change his mind??
> ...


*My Christmas started at the end of August *


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

chynared21 said:


> Betsy the Quilter said:
> 
> 
> > tx_angel said:
> ...


Just one more thing for me to be jealous of... first Air Supply and now this 
LOL


----------



## chynared21 (Oct 28, 2008)

jdsmke said:


> AAAARGH! Is it wrong to stalk your kindle via the UPS tracking website?


*I will confess...I too stalked the tracking website. I'm not ashamed of it and I would do it again in a heartbeat *


----------



## chynared21 (Oct 28, 2008)

tx_angel said:


> chynared21 said:
> 
> 
> > *My Christmas started at the end of August *
> ...


*LOL...I don't know if you know this but they've been playing a couple of times a year in TX for the last couple of years or so...you may want to check out their official site for tour dates *


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

hazeldazel said:


> ARGHHHHHHHHHH!!!!1111one It's *STILL* not here! It's official, I hate the post office.  C'mon, 5 days to go from Richmond to San Jose? I could drive there in an hour and a half, two hours tops. wahhhh...
> 
> On a happier note, I'm totally jazzed that an author I used to collect (I gave up cuz it was impossible to find her works) has a collection by MobiReference! Yay! 26 of her books for under $5.00! Now if I only had my Kindle...


It will come!! Who's the author? I'm always looking for new authors...

Betsy


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

chynared21 said:


> tx_angel said:
> 
> 
> > chynared21 said:
> ...


I will do this... thanks! BUT, I won't ask my hubby for tickets!!


----------



## jdsmke (Oct 31, 2008)

***FRUSTRATIOIN ALERT!***

So here is where I stand: Amazon "shipped" my Kindle on Nov 1.  With two day shipping, my estimated delivery date is Nov 5 (WTF?).  Status check on Amazon tracking and Ups tracking haven't changed since nov 1.

Amazon tracking says "Shipment has left seller facility and is in transit"

UPS tracking says: "Billing Information Received"

I am going to be getting really frustrated is someone doesn't update the tracking so I know where my @#$! kindle is.


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

jdsmke: You'll be fine... I ordered mine on Friday, 10/31, and got two-day shipping as always as I am Prime.... Nothing seems to leave Amazon anymore before the Next Business Day, which means yours likely left the facility on Monday, and will arrive on Wednesday, as mine did.

And UPS has been horrible at updating tracking lately.


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

jdsmke - I feel your pain... mine was originally ordered on 10/28 to be delivered on 10/30... it was delivered on 10/30, but to Secaucus NJ instead of NE Texas! A UPS "glitch." To make it up to me, a second Kindle was sent my way and I received it yesterday. The original one still has not arrived! I am beginning to think that UPS is the problem with the delayed deliveries!


----------



## jdsmke (Oct 31, 2008)

Angela said:


> jdsmke - I feel your pain... mine was originally ordered on 10/28 to be delivered on 10/30... it was delivered on 10/30, but to Secaucus NJ instead of NE Texas! A UPS "glitch." To make it up to me, a second Kindle was sent my way and I received it yesterday. The original one still has not arrived! I am beginning to think that UPS is the problem with the delayed deliveries!


ACK! I hope they refunded the shipping too! And let you keep the original one when it arrives. And give you a bunch of free books. and.. and ... and ... BAH! Nevermind, I just want my kindle dangit!


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

LOL...   I didn't have shipping, took advantage of trial Prime on Amazon (free 2 day) haha!! and the second one had no shipping, but I do have to send the original one back if and when it arrives, or be charged for the second one. It would be nice to have 2 though!

Hang in there, at least when you get yours you will get to keep it! My husband says I have to wrap mine up and wait until Christmas! I am using the heck out of it while I can... he won't be home until Friday evening!


----------



## hazeldazel (Oct 30, 2008)

Well, it looks like I'll finally get my Kindle today *knock on wood*.  The Amazon tracking page finally updated this morning, this is what it showed:

November 4, 2008 07:31:00 AM CAMPBELL CA Arrival Scan 
November 3, 2008 01:04:00 AM RICHMOND CA Arrival Scan 
October 29, 2008 01:36:00 PM RICHMOND CA Shipment has left seller facility and is in transit 

So, 5 days to go from Richmond to...  um, Richmond?!?    Wow.  WTG, post office! 

Oh, the author that I collected when I was younger was Baroness Emmuska Orczy, author of the Scarlet Pimpernel series and The Old Man in the Corner mysteries.  Not exactly profound literature or anything but still fun to read.  There's a bunch of her books I've never had a chance to read since so many were out of print and I couldn't find any copies unless I was willing to shell out $$$$$ for a 1st edition.  

The MobiReference collections are on Amazon, they have a whole bunch of collected works that are all $4.79.  So like, everything Dickens ever wrote for $4.79.  They also have a biography of the author and according to some of the reviews the formatting and links and whatnot are done really well.  Most of the books I have I've read again and again, and many are classics, so I'm really leaning towards getting a bunch of these.  LOL, in fact, I've had to buy the collected works of Jane Austen a couple times since I've literally read them until the volume falls apart!


----------



## chynared21 (Oct 28, 2008)

Angela said:


> chynared21 said:
> 
> 
> > *LOL...I don't know if you know this but they've been playing a couple of times a year in TX for the last couple of years or so...you may want to check out their official site for tour dates *
> ...


*LOL...mine will go with me when they play locally but this year was a slow one here...seems that they played more in the middle parts of the states and the south 

And...what the heck is your Kindle doing up here? *


----------



## hazeldazel (Oct 30, 2008)

WOOOHOOOOOOOOOO!  Yay!  I got a call from my DH and my Kindle is waiting for me at home, charging up!  I can't wait to get home!


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

Enjoy Hazeldazel!

Happy Kindling   

linda


----------



## chynared21 (Oct 28, 2008)

hazeldazel said:


> WOOOHOOOOOOOOOO! Yay! I got a call from my DH and my Kindle is waiting for me at home, charging up! I can't wait to get home!


*How sweet that he charged it for you ))*


----------



## Kirstin (Oct 29, 2008)

hazeldazel said:


> WOOOHOOOOOOOOOO! Yay! I got a call from my DH and my Kindle is waiting for me at home, charging up! I can't wait to get home!


your DH is a wonderful person!!


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

hazeldazel said:


> WOOOHOOOOOOOOOO! Yay! I got a call from my DH and my Kindle is waiting for me at home, charging up! I can't wait to get home!


Congrats Hazeldazel... enjoy!


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

hazeldazel said:


> WOOOHOOOOOOOOOO! Yay! I got a call from my DH and my Kindle is waiting for me at home, charging up! I can't wait to get home!


Okay, you've had 12 hours...we want a full report!

L


----------



## Sailor (Nov 1, 2008)

{{{{{{{Hello Hazeldazel}}}}}}}}....step away from the Kindle. Let us know all about it, we are all awaiting EVERY detail.


----------



## jdsmke (Oct 31, 2008)

THIS MORNING'S STATUS ON UPS: "Out for delivery"

WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOHOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Guest (Nov 5, 2008)

jksmke

Don't scare the driver too badly when he/she arrives. Just assure him/her it is only Kindle madness that makes you attack.


----------



## jdsmke (Oct 31, 2008)

IT'S HHHHHHHHHHEEEEEEEEEEERRRRRRRREEEEEEEEEE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Jen (Oct 28, 2008)

LuckyRainbow - UPS drivers do NOT understand!!  I'm happy to have moved since I got my kindle so I have a fresh UPS driver that doesn't think I'm completely insane......


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

jdsmke said:


> IT'S HHHHHHHHHHEEEEEEEEEEERRRRRRRREEEEEEEEEE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


I feel your excitement!!


----------



## hazeldazel (Oct 30, 2008)

The Kindle is awesome.  The videos and pics really don't do the screen justice - it really looks like a piece of paper, it's very matte and no glare.  I didn't get much of a chance to play with it last night, did a little RTFM'ing what with having to work late and all the election stuff.  Oh, and my DH didn't really have a choice, his instructions were to call me as soon as we got it and to pop it open and get that puppy charging!  LOL  

Now I get to agonize over what books to get with my remaining $191 of my $500 work bonus.  Oh, the choices!  But it will be nice to get rid of some of my dead-tree books that are stacked higgledy-piggledy two and three deep all over my tiny apartment.


----------



## roselake (Nov 5, 2008)

Hubby ordered me one on the 31st.  I am shocked.  I've wanted one forever and we just happened to turn Oprah on that day.  Its my Christmas present and i'm thrilled.  Can you use gift cards to purchase books from amazon?  If you can thats what i'm going to tell my kids i want for Christmas.  ALSO,  we get to name our kindle?  I didn't know that.  I have so much to learn.  I'm really glad i found this site!


----------



## hazeldazel (Oct 30, 2008)

yes you can use Amazon gift cards with the Kindle.  Just activate them to your account and charges will be to the gift card until it's used up and then it will charge the credit card associated with your Kindle.  I got an Amazon gift card on my Wish List too!


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

roselake said:


> Hubby ordered me one on the 31st. I am shocked. I've wanted one forever and we just happened to turn Oprah on that day. Its my Christmas present and i'm thrilled. Can you use gift cards to purchase books from amazon? If you can thats what i'm going to tell my kids i want for Christmas. ALSO, we get to name our kindle? I didn't know that. I have so much to learn. I'm really glad i found this site!


Yes, you can use gift cards and yes, you can name your Kindle. Naming is fun although some folks think we're nuts. Poo on them! LOL

Your husband isn't going to make you wait until Christmas to use your Kindle, is he?

L


----------



## roselake (Nov 5, 2008)

Leslie said:


> Yes, you can use gift cards and yes, you can name your Kindle. Naming is fun although some folks think we're nuts. Poo on them! LOL
> 
> Your husband isn't going to make you wait until Christmas to use your Kindle, is he?
> 
> L


He keeps saying he is, but he won't. lol He know's i couldn't wait.


----------



## Sailor (Nov 1, 2008)

Hazeldazel, that is great it has the paperback look to the screen...I never saw one yet. thanks for the info. Glad you are enjoying all the perks.

jdsmke Let us know how Kindle is, does it meet your expectations?

My Kinny is arriving tomorrow, according to USPS...we shall see. I thought he arrived today but it was a box of Wonka NERDS I ordered from amazon...LOL with braces I have to watch what candies I can eat so my brackets don't bust


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

roselake said:


> He keeps saying he is, but he won't. lol He know's i couldn't wait.


I too got to order mine last week and after a couple of glitches received it on Monday, but MY husband says I have to wrap it and wait until Christmas!! It's not wrapped yet since he works in Houston during the week and is only home on weekends so I am still hoping. I still have 2 days of playing with my _Kindle with no name_ before he comes home! Hope you don't have to wait till Christmas, too!


----------



## CS (Nov 3, 2008)

CS said:


> Where can we find this MobiReference website? And not to burst your bubble, but if the books you're looking at has DRM "protection" outside of Amazon's, they may not work. Someone more experienced with the Kindle can chime in if I'm mistaken.


To answer my own question (in case anyone else was wondering): 

I found it. http://www.amazon.com/exec/obidos/search-handle-url?_encoding=UTF8&search-type=ss&index=digital-text&field-author=Mobilereference


----------



## hazeldazel (Oct 30, 2008)

oh, in case anyone is searching the MobileReference collections, there are two collections of Jane Austens works (both $4.79).  One has illustrations, the other does not have illustrations but does have some letters and unpublished short stories.  Just FYI.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

hazeldazel said:


> oh, in case anyone is searching the MobileReference collections, there are two collections of Jane Austens works (both $4.79). One has illustrations, the other does not have illustrations but does have some letters and unpublished short stories. Just FYI.


Any way to tell which is which since they're the same price?

Ann


----------

